# No Schedule After Orientation



## junosnotit (Jul 16, 2020)

I had a weird orientation as in I left after the videos bc they didn’t have my employee number. They called and said come back on Tuesday, which I did,  to do the computer stuff and hands on training. The people from my original orientation were there, they said they got their schedules for the next 2 weeks at the end of orientation. My trainer said schedules come out on Thursday at noon and I checked but only the day I went(Tuesday) was there. No schedule for next week. I do remember hearing there would be an orientation group on Friday so maybe my schedule will be sent out with theirs? Should I wait until Monday to see if the schedule is sent to me? Or just call tomorrow?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 16, 2020)

junosnotit said:


> I had a weird orientation as in I left after the videos bc they didn’t have my employee number. They called and said come back on Tuesday, which I did,  to do the computer stuff and hands on training. The people from my original orientation were there, they said they got their schedules for the next 2 weeks at the end of orientation. My trainer said schedules come out on Thursday at noon and I checked but only the day I went(Tuesday) was there. No schedule for next week. I do remember hearing there would be an orientation group on Friday so maybe my schedule will be sent out with theirs? Should I wait until Monday to see if the schedule is sent to me? Or just call tomorrow?


Call tomorrow and ask for HR, they can help


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 16, 2020)

junosnotit said:


> I had a weird orientation as in I left after the videos bc they didn’t have my employee number. They called and said come back on Tuesday, which I did,  to do the computer stuff and hands on training. The people from my original orientation were there, they said they got their schedules for the next 2 weeks at the end of orientation. My trainer said schedules come out on Thursday at noon and I checked but only the day I went(Tuesday) was there. No schedule for next week. I do remember hearing there would be an orientation group on Friday so maybe my schedule will be sent out with theirs? Should I wait until Monday to see if the schedule is sent to me? Or just call tomorrow?


Why would they give everyone else a schedule and not you. That makes no sense. Go as soon as the store opens and tell them to give you a schedule immediately and tell them your not leaving until you get one. If you call they could give the run around.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 17, 2020)

Did you give them, your work permit?








						Answered - Work Permit?
					

I have my orientation tomorrow. I needed a new work permit so I sent my paper work to my school a week ago. Yesterday they said they’re going to wait for multiple work permits so they can send them out in bunches. I asked to pick it up and they said no. The paper said if you don’t have...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Nauzhror (Jul 18, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Why would they give everyone else a schedule and not you. That makes no sense. Go as soon as the store opens and tell them to give you a schedule immediately and tell them your not leaving until you get one. If you call they could give the run around.



Calling is fine. Doing what you suggest is a better way to get told to not bother coming in again. It's obnoxiously aggressive and overly dramatic.


----------

